# Hunting Around Fargo



## newbuttrying (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi,
I'm a student at NDSU and would like to due some pheasant hunting. I was wondering if anyone knew of public/open land around Fargo. I want to find a good location with birds, but not spend an arm and a leg driving there.

Thanks,


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I'v lived in West Fargo my whole life and have yet to find a place with pheasants in any number within 40 45 min of here I can give you a few places to try just drop me a pm


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Go south young man


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hunted this past weekend in MN: Not 25 miles from Moorhead: Knocking on a few doors, and hitting state land netted us 6 roosters. The state land was better than the private land! I actually parked the truck, and shut the door, had a rooster jump up not 10 feet away! The birds are there, it is a matter of getting out there! Head South for numbers, but when I was in college, heck...even now...a few birds in the bag is all you can take...if I can get my 2 and see 3-5 I am happy! Head out, do some walking of state land, you'll get your birds....within 1/2 hour of NDSU


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

get a PLOTS book from scheels and head out, there is a lot of land closer than you would think and there are birds everywhere, I have yet to drive an hour from Fargo, going to push the 1:25er this thursday, but will only go that far a few times this year


----------



## newbuttrying (Oct 17, 2005)

Sounds Good! Thanks for all the great tips guys.


----------

